# Tortoise quilt



## Scooter (Apr 4, 2010)

This past year I have taken up quilting (all self taught). I have been looking for a tortoise quilt pattern but could not find any so I designed one myself. Below are some pictures of the quilt design made from some scrap fabric I had. I wanted to share it with other tortoise lovers.


----------



## Josh (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice job! That looks great! My neighbor quilts, I'm going to ask her if she'll make me a small tortoise quilt!


----------



## Scooter (Apr 4, 2010)

If she can't do let me know and I can do one for you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 4, 2010)

That's beautiful! I love the colors, are you going to sell it?


----------



## Scooter (Apr 4, 2010)

Not this one, this one is just a small version its only about place mat size. I didn't want to try a full size one and the design not work lol. I will be making a full size one (or more) now that I know the pattern looks good.


----------



## Candy (Apr 4, 2010)

Did you sew it by hand or is it machine sewn? It is very nice.  How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## Scooter (Apr 5, 2010)

This one did not take very long to make since its a smaller trial, For regular size quilts the time it takes me usually depends on my work schedule. Usually its machine sewn, occasionally I will do some hand sewing on the body of the quilt but the binding is hand sewn.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 5, 2010)

very nice job!!! I admire your work and ambition!! I have problems sticking to large projects. I can't wait to see the big one!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice! I love the hot pink and green and the more abstract tortoise design.


----------

